# Rescue Donkey looking for a good home . . .



## MiniEquiNut (Sep 14, 2003)

*I have a small white/grey pinto donkey that is in need of a good home - He was rescued form a local salebarn, is about 10 hands, not gelded yet, healthy, in good condition, sound, and needs somewhere to go.*

You can see more pix on my website here:

About Time Acres - Available Rescues







I don't get on forum often, so if interested, to make sure I don't miss you, send me an e-mail at [email protected]

Laura


----------



## kaykay (Sep 14, 2003)

Aww he looks like a sweetheart! Thank you for helping him and I hope someone sees him here and can give him a good home. Maybe you could post what state you are in??

Kay


----------



## MiniEquiNut (Sep 14, 2003)

Oops ... Location just might help, huh?





I am in Los Lunas (near Albuquerque), New Mexico!


----------



## wykd (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a sister who has been wanting one, but not sure how we would move him to Ohio.


----------



## MiniEquiNut (Sep 15, 2003)

wykd said:


> I have a sister who has been wanting one, but not sure how we would move him to Ohio.


You might check the Transport Board & see if anyone traveling thru would be willing to help...


----------

